# February was a miserable month



## hammer (Feb 29, 2008)

February was a miserable month...:roll:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/02/february_sets_a.html


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 29, 2008)

They don't know what they're missing!  People should learn to embrace and love the snow!


----------



## KingM (Mar 1, 2008)

You lived in Northern Vermont, you'd go crazy if you had that kind of attitude. I just realized this morning that we still have three months of cold/snow/rain until we get spring-like weather up here. If I was a weather moaner like so many people in the Northeast, I'd be looking for real estate in Florida right about now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2008)

I only skied 19 days in February..pretty weak..lol


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 2, 2008)

It's been so miserable I had to take a couple of days off to let my legs rest.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 2, 2008)

If people hate snow, they should move to Florida or Hawaii. Of course, when they get there, they'll probably complain about the heat -- or how they miss winter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2008)

Another uplifting article by the Boston Globe.  This is just more reason why I don't read that paper....  :roll:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 3, 2008)

All I know is that some of the lifelong residents that we came across in Rumford Center, Maine are starting to get a bit tired of the constant snowfall and even more so of the expense of removing it.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2008)

They are all so miserable because they live on that snow-rain line where all that is left is crap.  If they would get out of town and go somewhere they could have a little fun.  Oh, I forgot, the weather is toooo dannngerrrroussss to travel.  People are dumbstruck when I say I moved to New England for the weather, access the mountains, lakes, ocean and the snow.    

Loafer89 - I lived in some snow belts where we grew tired of the PITA that snow causes on routine life. However, I chose to look at the other side of the coin, all the goodness it can bring.

does boston.com have a weather blog we can go spam?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

When I lived in Montana..locals bitched about the cold and snow..and the fact that it's sometimes below zero with snow on Halloween and snows until May in the valleys...If I hated cold weather..I'd move to Florida or Hawaii..and never pay a heating bill..


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 3, 2008)

billski said:


> They are all so miserable because they live on that snow-rain line where all that is left is crap. If they would get out of town and go somewhere they could have a little fun. Oh, I forgot, the weather is toooo dannngerrrroussss to travel. People are dumbstruck when I say I moved to New England for the weather, access the mountains, lakes, ocean and the snow.
> 
> Loafer89 - I lived in some snow belts where we grew tired of the PITA that snow causes on routine life. However, I chose to look at the other side of the coin, all the goodness it can bring.
> 
> does boston.com have a weather blog we can go spam?


 
Personally I think the amount of snow in Maine has bypassed too much and marched right on torwards overwhelming.:razz: There must be 3' on the level in Rumford and we still have the snowiest month of March still ahead. It's cool to look at but I am happy I do not have that much snow at home.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Mar 5, 2008)

just getting back from a  trip over to rangeley and carrabassett valley, the snow is deeeep, but the depth in N NH through dixville notch and errol was disturbing, those people have a right to bitch and moan, although I doubt they do, we saw homes with first floor windows buried and a tunnel coming off the front porch, the restburied from roof top snow coming off, camps that weren't dug out had over 5' on the roof, rte 16 was a 1 1/2 lane road, more like a tunnel, it won;t be spring there for a while


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

kingdom-tele said:


> just getting back from a trip over to rangeley and carrabassett valley, the snow is deeeep, but the depth in N NH through dixville notch and errol was disturbing, those people have a right to bitch and moan, although I doubt they do, we saw homes with first floor windows buried and a tunnel coming off the front porch, the restburied from roof top snow coming off, camps that weren't dug out had over 5' on the roof, rte 16 was a 1 1/2 lane road, more like a tunnel, it won;t be spring there for a while


 
We took the route 16 route on February 16th on a day trip from Gorham to Saddleback and Errol had very deep snowcover at that point, I can only imagine what it must look like now.


----------

